# Bachelor Jasper



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

and


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Those are cute! How do you keep him from grabbing the cheese? Mine would be all over it.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Loved the videos!! thank you! Jasper is so damn adorable!!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Very cute.. what kind of camera do you use?


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Please tell me you have him audition for commercials... he's so handsome and well trained, you really should if you havent already! Those videos were adorable.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I like your sig picture! Thats really cute!


----------



## Kibblelady (Jul 13, 2012)

Loving the signature photo  It is adorable!


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

catahoulamom said:


> Please tell me you have him audition for commercials... he's so handsome and well trained, you really should if you havent already! Those videos were adorable.


We are on that track!! We are taking a Hollywood dog class right now!


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

Also: A canon T3i with a kit lens... I LOVE IT!


----------

